# dreimal vs. dreifach



## Anne De Winter

Hallo alle! Ich habe eine Frage: gibt es Unterschied zwischen "dreimal" und "dreifach", und falls ja, worin besteht sie? In meinem Wörterbüch finde ich dieselbe Bedeutung für die beiden, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob man sie immer im gleichen Sinn verwenden kann.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## bearded

Als Nicht-Muttersprachler würde ich sagen, dass es keinen Bedeutungsunterschied gibt, -fach ist aber eher bürokratisch.  Drei Freunde in einem Café, die alle einen Cappuccino trinken wollen, sagen zum Kellner:  ''bitte Cappuccino, dreimal!'' (nicht dreifach).


----------



## Jules_87

Dreimal wird meistens benutzt, wenn es um eine Handlung geht (z.B. "Er hat die Prüfung dreimal nicht bestanden.")
Aber auch bei solchen Sätzen: "Sein Haus ist dreimal so groß, wie das seines Nachbarn."
Ein Geldbetrag kann "dreimal so hoch" sein wie ein anderer Betrag. Aber er kann auch "das Dreifache" von einem anderen Betrag sein.
Ein weiteres Beispiel für "dreifach" ist: Eine dreifache Umdrehung --> etw. hat sich dreimal herum gedreht.

Ich hoffe dies hilft ein bisschen.

PS: Was den Cappuccino angeht. Den würde man dreimal bestellen. Aber man würde einen doppelten/dreifachen Whisky bestellen, wovon man natürlich auch drei bestellen könnte.


----------



## cuore romano

Mir helfen Beispiele immer am besten, daher hier noch dies.
_Dieses Formular musst du in dreifacher Ausfertigung abgeben._


----------



## Demiurg

Es gibt einen Unterschied, der hier bereits bei kurz angerissen wurde.

_Der Antrag wurde dreifach eingereicht._ (gleichzeitig)
_Der Antrag wurde dreimal eingereicht._ (hintereinander)


----------



## cuore romano

Demiurg said:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied, der hier bereits bei kurz angerissen wurde.
> 
> _Der Antrag wurde dreifach eingereicht._ (gleichzeitig)
> _Der Antrag wurde dreimal eingereicht._ (hintereinander)



Gutes Beispiel, und guter link. 
Aber um wie viel größer ist nun das Haus des Nachbarn?


----------



## Frieder

Hinzu kommt, dass man _dreifach _auch attributiv benutzen kann: "Die dreifache Menge".
Das geht mit _dreimal _nicht.


----------



## Anne De Winter

In meinem Lehrbuch fand ich diesen Satz: "Er ist dreifach geschieden." Was soll dieser Satz bedeuten?


----------



## Demiurg

Anne De Winter said:


> In meinem Lehrbuch fand ich diesen Satz: "Er ist dreifach geschieden." Was soll dieser Satz bedeuten?



Das müsste eigentlich heißen: _Er ist dreimal geschieden._

Er war (mindestens) dreimal verheiratet und jede dieser Ehen wurde geschieden.


----------



## perpend

Ich finde "er ist dreifach geschieden" nicht verkehrt.

Ich würde eventuell sagen: Er hat sich drei Mal scheiden lassen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Man kann nicht dreifach geschieden sein. Demiurg hat den Grund erklärt (#5).

Eine Frau ist dreifache Mutter, nachdem sie dreimal ein Kind bekommen hat. Sie kann aber z.B. auch fünffache Mutter sein, nachdem sie dreimal Kinder geboren hat.


----------



## perpend

Kann man dreifach gewitwet (???) sein? Man hat gleichzeitig drei verstorbene "Partner".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

I stand corrected, perpend. Da man dreifach *ver*witwet sein kann, kann man doch auch dreifach geschieden sein. Sorry. Mir gerieten Vorgangs- und Zustandspassiv durcheinander:

_*Er wurde dreifach geschieden. _
_Er ist dreifach geschieden. _
_Er wurde dreimal geschieden. _


----------



## perpend

Merci dir, SR. Das beruhigt mich, da ich nämlich zur "Gruppe" gehöre, aber natürlich nicht im herkommlichen Sinn(e).

 Again, thanks for the grammar review, and for "*ver*witwet". Das wollte mir nicht einfallen.


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> I stand corrected, perpend. Da man dreifach *ver*witwet sein kann, kann man doch auch dreifach geschieden sein. Sorry. Mir gerieten Vorgangs- und Zustandspassiv durcheinander:
> 
> _*Er wurde dreifach geschieden. _
> _Er ist dreifach geschieden. _
> _Er wurde dreimal geschieden. _



Ich weiß nicht, für mich klingt "dreifach geschieden" einfach falsch  (_auf drei verschiedene Arten geschieden_).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> Ich weiß nicht, für mich klingt "dreifach geschieden" einfach falsch (_auf drei verschiedene Arten geschieden_).


Was sagst Du zu _Er ist dreifacher Vater_? 
Siehst Du eine Analogie zu _Er ist dreifach geschieden_?
Siehe auch _Er ist dreifacher Witwer./Er ist dreifach verwitwet.
_Oder auch _Dieses Lebensmittel *ist dreifach* kontrolliert vs. Dieses Lebensmittel *wurde dreimal* kontrolliert._


----------



## cuore romano

Wenn man von Demiurgs post in Nummer 5 ausgeht, dann ist _xfach_ = gleichzeitig.
Daher geht dreifacher Witwer (für mich) nicht.
Es sei denn, man ist Momone und die 3 Ehefrauen sind gleichzeitig gestorben.


----------



## bearded

Aber, cuore romano, Witwersein ist doch ein Zustand wie Vatersein.  Sind die Kinder eines 3-fachen Vaters etwa gleichzeitig geboren worden?


----------



## cuore romano

Drillinge schon 
Aber ich sehe, was du meinst - es ist zwar nach und nach passiert, aber zur Zeit ist es so.  
Denkfehler...


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Aber, cuore romano, Witwersein ist doch ein Zustand wie Vatersein.  Sind die Kinder eines 3-fachen Vaters etwa gleichzeitig geboren worden?


Es geht bei "dreifacher Vater" mehr darum dreimal Vater zu sein (d.h. drei Kinder zu haben) als dreimal Vater geworden zu sein.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Es geht bei "dreifacher Vater" mehr darum dreimal Vater zu sein (d.h. drei Kinder zu haben) als dreimal Vater geworden zu sein.


Wenn man 3 Kinder hat, muss man *zumindest *dreimal Vater geworden sein, nicht? Aber im Ernst: ich, denke, dass cuore romano schon gut verstanden hat, was ich meinte.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Wenn man 3 Kinder hat, muss man *zumindest *dreimal Vater geworden sein


Das ist aber schnurzpiepegal. Bei dem Ausdruck _dreifacher Vater_ kommt es nicht darauf an, dreimal Vater geworden zu sein, sondern darum drei Kinder zu haben. Darum sind die Ausdrücke _dreifacher Vater_ und _dreifacher Witwer_ nicht vergleichbar und es besteht keine Analogie.


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
> Das ist aber schnurzpiepegal  <
Ist das ein höflicher Moderatorenton gemäß Forumregeln?
Meines Erachtens besteht doch eine Analogie: der 3-fache Vater hat derzeit 3 Kinder, der 3-fache Witwer hat derzeit keine Frau mehr. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um einen jetzigen persönlichen Zustand, infolge vergangener Ereignisse. Die Analogie leuchtet ein.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> @ berndf
> > Das ist aber schnurzpiepegal  <
> Ist das ein höflicher Moderatorenton gemäß Forumregeln?


So, wie ich ihn kenne, ist der Ausdruck etwas salopp aber nicht unfreundlich. Es wäre vielleicht etwas anderes, wenn ich gesagt hätte Du wärest schnurzpiepegal. Aber das habe ich ja nicht. Und es war auch nicht so gemeint.


bearded man said:


> Meines Erachtens besteht doch eine Analogie: der 3-fache Vater hat derzeit 3 Kinder, der 3-fache Witwer hat derzeit keine Frau mehr. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um einen jetzigen persönlichen Zustand, infolge vergangener Ereignisse. Die Analogie leuchtet ein.


Auf die Logik möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen. Der Punkt ist, das könnte man so konstruieren, so ist es aber tatsächlich nicht. Man sagt nichts, jemand sei dreifacher Witwer sondern man sagt, er sein _dreifach verwitwet_. Die hinter den Ausdrücken steckende Sichtweise ist also anders (_dreifacher Vater_ = aktueller Zustand drei Kinder zu haben; _dreifach verwitwet_ = Bezug auf historische Ereignisse). Das ganze hat nichts mit möglicher Logik zu tun, die hinter Ausdrücken steckt, sondern mit der, die tatsächlich in einer Sprache angewandt wird..


----------



## cuore romano

bearded man said:


> Wenn man 3 Kinder hat, muss man *zumindest *dreimal Vater geworden sein, nicht? Aber im Ernst: ich, denke, dass cuore romano schon gut verstanden hat, was ich meinte.



Ja, hab ich. Alles gut


----------



## perpend

Aus purer/reiner Neugier musste ich schauen. "dreifach" ist auf WordReference, wobei "dreimal" nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## cuore romano

Man kann auch _drei Mal_ schreiben, wenn man etwas besonders betonen will.
Unter _Mal_ steht's auch nicht?


----------



## perpend

Wie auch immer geht die Umfrage um "dreifach" und "dreimal". 

For example, in English, you could say:

X) He's triply (thrice) divorced.
Y) He's three times divorced.

Z) He's triply (thrice) widowed.
A) He's three times widowed.



Ich weiß nicht weiter.


----------



## cuore romano

Hast Recht 

Und ansonsten: Ich käme bei keinem der genannten Sätze auf die Idee _dreifach_ zu benutzen.
Er ist dreimal geschieden. 
Er ist bereits zum dritten Mal Witwer. Gerade bei diesem Beispiel ist - für mich - alles andere sehr ungewohnt, klingt sehr aufgesetzt, konstruiert.


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
Alles klar mit 'schnurzpiepegal'.
OK auch mit 'jemand ist 3fach verwitwet' und nicht 'jemand ist 3-facher Witwer'. (Ich bezweifle jetzt die Richtigkeit von 'er ist drei*mal* verwitwet').
Ich möchte nun nicht allzu stur erscheinen, aber ist es in einer Erzählung nicht möglich, etwas zu finden wie
''_Der nunmehr alleinstehende dreifache Witwer sagte zu einem Freund: ich bin so traurig'' _?
Und falls dies  möglich  ist, ist der Ausdruck nicht analog zu einem _der dreifache Vater_ ? (stets auf den jetzigen Zustand bezogen).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Als wäre all dies nicht genug, bereitete dem dreifachen Witwer auch noch sein jüngerer Bruder Kummer. 

_FAZ  (Immerhin! )


----------



## perpend

Findest du es veraltet, SR, oder denkst du, dass "dreifach" und "drei Mal" nicht unbedingt so leicht zu unterscheiden sind?

Mehr aus deinem Link ...

_Als Arzt kümmerte sich Senckenberg weiter um seine Frau – bis zu ihrem Tod einige Monate nach der Trennung. Als wäre all dies nicht genug, bereitete dem dreifachen Witwer auch noch sein jüngerer Bruder Kummer. Johann Erasmus, ein gewiefter Advokat, hatte es bis in den Frankfurter Stadtrat gebracht. Dort aber geriet er mit den mächtigen Patriziern aneinander und provozierte seine Widersacher derart, dass er ins Gefängnis geworfen wurde._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich empfinde den attributiven _(dreifacher Witwer)_ und den adverbialen Gebrauch _(dreifach verwitwet)_ nicht als veraltet. _dreimaliger Witwer_ und _dreimal verwitwet _sind auch möglich.

_dreimal _lässt an hintereinander aufgetretene Ereignisse denken, _dreifach_ an deren Resultat.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Hinzu kommt, dass man _dreifach _auch attributiv benutzen kann: "Die dreifache Menge".
> Das geht mit _dreimal _nicht.


Bei "dreimal" würde man erst "dreimalig" ableiten müssen und dann sagen: "der dreimalige Versuch" oder wie Schimmelreiter angab: "der dreimalige Witwer".

"Dreimal verwitwet" bezieht sich auf den zeitlichen Ablauf, zumindest in Gesellschaften mit monogamer Ehebeziehung.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Aber auch die Gattinnen eines Trigamisten verbleichen gemeiniglich nicht simultan. Außer nach einem gemeinschaftlich genossenen Pilzgericht, zum Beispiel.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> OK auch mit 'jemand ist 3fach verwitwet' und nicht 'jemand ist 3-facher Witwer'. (Ich bezweifle jetzt die Richtigkeit von 'er ist drei*mal* verwitwet').
> Ich möchte nun nicht allzu stur erscheinen, aber ist es in einer Erzählung nicht möglich, etwas zu finden wie
> ''_Der nunmehr alleinstehende dreifache Witwer sagte zu einem Freund: ich bin so traurig'' _?
> Und falls dies möglich ist, ist der Ausdruck nicht analog zu einem _der dreifache Vater_ ? (stets auf den jetzigen Zustand bezogen).


Da ich die Frage zu einer des tatsächlichen Sprachgebrauchs und nicht theoretisch möglicher Logic erklärt habe, muss ich, um mit meiner eigen Logik konsistet zu bleiben, nicht nur auf mein eigenes Sprachgefühl achten (mir würde Dein Satz nicht als ungewöhnlich oder gar falsch auffallen) sondern auch und vor allem auf Belegstellen. SRs FAZ-Zitat ist da sicher relevant.

Ich habe mal Google bemüht und bin zum folgenden Ergebnis gekommen:


dreifacher Witwer
59
dreifachem Witwer
0dreifachen Witwer
18
dreifache Witwer
13
dreifachen Witwers
4
Gesamt
94



Darin sind noch einige Doppelzählungen enthalten (Zitate bzw. offensichtliche Kopien aus derselben Quelle).

Zum Vergleich:


dreifacher Vater
9910
dreifachem Vater
dreifachen Vater
423
dreifache Vater
>1000 ("about": 59600)
dreifachen Vaters
>1000 ("about": 3690)
Gesamt
>12333 ("about": 73623)


und


dreifach verwitwet
365
dreifach verwitwete
48
dreifach verwitweter
5
dreifach verwitwetem
0dreifach verwitweten
66
Gesamt
484





Daraus würde ich schlussfolgern wollen, dass Deine Logik durchaus möglich ist und auch vorkommt, allerdings nicht dem üblichen Verständnis entspricht. Mein "dreifach verwitwet" ist allerdings auch nicht sehr viel häufiger. Wahrscheinlich sollte "x-facher Vater" am besten als ein feststeher Audrucks verstanden werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Die dreifache Witwe kommt dagegen deutlich häufiger vor (ca. 1000, ohne Korrekturfaktor für Doppelnennungen und andere Fehler). Die dreimalige Witwe nicht.

Dreifache Witwe ist also relativ neutral, "dreimalig" betont besonders die Ereignisse und ist eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## perpend

Schimmelreiter said:


> Aber auch die Gattinnen eines Trigamisten verbleichen gemeiniglich nicht simultan. Außer nach einem gemeinschaftlich genossenen Pilzgericht, zum Beispiel.



 Rim shot. 

 I think that you can't compare "dreifacher Vater" with "dreifacher Witwer" very well in the first place, since the former would naturally occur more frequently than the latter, so that would skew results. Es gibt sehr wenige, die dreifach verwitwet sind. Dreifach geschieden, dagegen, schon. Dreifacher Vater? Many, many, many. That affects the search results on Google.

 They both seem sound, though (_dreifacher Vater und dreifacher Witwer_).


----------

